# reccon peptides legit



## anton_wayne (May 7, 2020)

just ordered me someone whose used there ais, need it to be gyno flaring bad from blueskies garbage


----------



## TripleOvertime (May 7, 2020)

I don?t have anything bad to say about recon.  I?ve never used their AI?s but they do always seem to get good reviews.  You made a good choice by using them.


----------



## anton_wayne (May 7, 2020)

where r these good reviews


----------



## ordawg1 (May 9, 2020)

I have heard good things -


----------



## anton_wayne (May 9, 2020)

same bro


----------



## Phillykev (Jun 2, 2020)

Im useing recon sarms yk, mk677, and gw with exmenstine.  And all are on point.


----------



## DUTCHPHARMA (Jun 4, 2020)

It's good to know. Appreciate guys taking the time to let others know what is good and what isn't.


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Jun 4, 2020)

Thank you guys very much for all the reviews and kind words, most appreciated.

And I will tell you this, after 24+ years in the game and selling suppz since 1996 starting out at GNC and working the forums since early 2000, I will never tie my name to a brand that isn't absolutely the best quality.


----------

